# [GELÖST] Lüfter und Pumpen am Mainboard, Regelung Frage



## MoeJoeReloaded (24. Juli 2014)

*[GELÖST] Lüfter und Pumpen am Mainboard, Regelung Frage*

Hey Leute, 

Hab mir die H110 gekauft. Die werkelt nun auf meinem 3570k und hält ihn im Vergleich zu dem Himalaya noch um einiges Kühler. 
Als Mainboard habe ich das Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 (Handbuch S13 ist die Belegung der Anschlüsse)

Ich habe die Pumpe an dem Cpu_fan angeschlossen, da diese ja abhängig von der Temperatur geregelt werden soll. Ebenfalls ist noch ein Cpu_fan2 zur Verfügung.
Wenn ich versuche die beiden Lüfter (Enermax Tb Silence 140mm) mithilfe eines Y-Kabels an dem Cpu_fan2 anzuschließen, dann laufen die beiden Lüfter nicht an. 

Hab nun vorerst den Y-Connector an dem Pwr_fan angeschlossen.

Meine Frage: 
-Warum laufen die Lüfter nicht an? Benötigte Anlaufspannung zu groß für den Anschluss? 
-Wird der Pwr_fan geregelt? Der Anschluss ist ja eigentlich für das Netzteil gedacht, aber mein Netzteil benötigt den nicht. 
-Kann ich die beiden Lüfter automatisch regeln lassen, so wie dir Pumpe? 

Vielen Dank


----------



## ricoroci (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Lüfter und Pumpen am Mainboard, Regelung Frage*

Kann sein, dass im Bios die "Anlaufumdrehung" zu geringt ist.
Stecke sie doch einfach in einen normal Fan Anschluss und drehe die Mindestdrehzahl hoch


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Lüfter und Pumpen am Mainboard, Regelung Frage*



MoeJoeReloaded schrieb:


> -Warum laufen die Lüfter nicht an? Benötigte Anlaufspannung zu groß für den Anschluss?
> -Wird der Pwr_fan geregelt? Der Anschluss ist ja eigentlich für das Netzteil gedacht, aber mein Netzteil benötigt den nicht.
> -Kann ich die beiden Lüfter automatisch regeln lassen, so wie dir Pumpe?


 
- Einen anderen Grund als "zu wenig Saft beim anfahren" kanns abgesehen von nem defekten Y-Adapter kaum geben wobei mich das etwas wundert da zwei Lüfter an einem MB-Fananschluss normalerweise kein Problem sein sollten. Vielleicht stänkert das BIOS auch beim PWM rum weil der Lüfter nicht sofort anläuft und deswegen die Mindestdrehzahl nach 0,x Sekunden nicht erreicht.
- Wenn er ein 4-Pol PWM Anschluss ist und das Mainboard die Funktion bietet: Ja.
- Ja, entweder falls möglich mit einer Software (Speedfan o.ä.) oder (besser) mit einer Hardware-Lüftersteuerung. Die schließte beispielsweise mit nem Molex ans NT an und alle Lüfter die geregelt werden sollen an die Ausgänge der Steuerung - dann kannste je nach Modell fast beliebige Regeleinstellungen wählen.


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Lüfter und Pumpen am Mainboard, Regelung Frage*

Vielen Dank,

im Asrock Bios kann man keine Drehzahl eingeben sondern nur per Level auswählen. Ich schau gleich mal nach, hätte das schon als erstes machen sollen. 

Der y-Adapter hat ein 3Pin Anschluss. 
Ich teste mal das mit dem Bios ob ich da was machen kann und stecke die beiden Lüfter mal wieder an den Cpu_fan2 Steckplatz. 

Mfg


*EDIT*: Problem ist geregelt. Die Lüfter funktionieren ohne Probleme auf dem Cpu_Fan2 und werden zusammen mit der Pumpe geregelt. 
Habe im Bios einfach Target Fan Speed auf Level 9 gestellt und Target Temps auf 50°C 

Warum das Problem eintrat: Anfangs hatte ich den Pc ohne Bildschirm gestartet. Somit hatte ich die Fehlermeldung "Bootmgr fehlt" übersehen und die Lüfter gingen von alleine wieder aus, da der Pc nicht booten konnte. 
Die Meldung "Bootmgr fehlt" war deswegen weil ich die SSD mit Win7 auf einen anderen Sata port gelegt hatte als zuvor und somit im Bios die Bootpriorität falsch gesetzt war.


----------

